

Ask HN: How to report coworkers who use WeChat to spy on my personal device? - HeyJudeZZ

First, I was invited to a WeChat group and then a link containing a hidden spyware was sent. Personal (phone and live) conversations with my family were recorded and listened to for more than a month.<p>Frankly, I was too naive to trust the links sent in WeChat.<p>Still can&#x27;t believe such acts can happen in a well-established tech company, which has always claimed user data privacy is its top priority.
======
andor
Sounds like a criminal offense, you should talk to the police.

------
anon3_
What country are you in?

Do you have names? Screenshots? Proof? Post it here.

